# Suorin Drop?



## Carnival (9/5/18)

Hey guys! It's been a while.. 

I fell off the wagon for a bit, but I'm getting a Suorin Drop (should be delivered tomorrow) and was wondering what your thoughts are on it, for anyone who has it or has tried it?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Hey guys! It's been a while..
> 
> I fell off the wagon for a bit, but I'm getting a Suorin Drop (should be delivered tomorrow) and was wondering what your thoughts are on it, for anyone who has it or has tried it?



Don't know the Suorin, but just get up, dust off and go again 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (9/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Hey guys! It's been a while..
> 
> I fell off the wagon for a bit, but I'm getting a Suorin Drop (should be delivered tomorrow) and was wondering what your thoughts are on it, for anyone who has it or has tried it?


Like Renaldo said. Its best to get up as you did and run again. 

I have a drop and absolutely love it. 

Ask away and ill help as fas as possible with what i have learned

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (9/5/18)

Thanks guys. 

@antonherbst about how long do the cartridges last?


----------



## antonherbst (9/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> @antonherbst about how long do the cartridges last?



I vape my drop almost daily but not exclusively and i am on my 2 pod already after about 7 fills the cotton taste starts to ruin the juice taste.

With my molly V2 i vape with 3mg nic juices and the 10mg nic juices hit harder in the drop so i dont have to vape it that often to get my nic high. 

The draw is quite tight and a good mtl pocket friendly device. 

I would recommend this to any vaper

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Hey guys! It's been a while..
> 
> I fell off the wagon for a bit, but I'm getting a Suorin Drop (should be delivered tomorrow) and was wondering what your thoughts are on it, for anyone who has it or has tried it?


Suorin? Sounds like a LOTR character

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Carnival (10/5/18)

LOL! @SmokeyJoe 

@antonherbst thank you for the info.


----------



## Halfdaft (10/5/18)

I get about 5 refills out of my drop. Beware if you have a significant other, your drop may go "missing"

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir (10/5/18)

Use mine mainly in the plane and in the examination room and its stealthy, nifty and easy to use. Draw activated firing is a bit hit and miss on occasion but not a deal breaker. I'm currently using twisp 18mg nic juice for MTL stealth hits and get through 8-9 refills before replacing the cartridge

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Pixstar (10/5/18)

I have the Suorin Air, very happy with it and considering getting another one for HRH.(or possibly the Drop)
My question is if anyone here has both the Air and the Drop and can comment on one vs the other?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wade McDonald (10/5/18)

Pixstar said:


> I have the Suorin Air, very happy with it and considering getting another one for HRH.(or possibly the Drop)
> My question is if anyone here has both the Air and the Drop and can comment on one vs the other?



Hi, I have both the drop and the air. Find the drop is slightly better on draw and flavour. The air seems to last alot longer when it comes to battery life. Both devices are great, only downfall on the drop for me is the piano finish.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Carnival (11/5/18)

Here it is! 

I've had a few puffs on it, and I'm enjoying the Suorin Drop so far. Loving the flavours from Savage, C. Underwood - Watermelon candy! Not too sweet at all, it's more fruity. The draw on the Drop is tight, but for comparison it's not as tight as the Eleaf Icare. When I first took it out the box, I was surprised at the weight of this little device, but it fits nicely in the hand and as mentioned elsewhere it's great for stealth vaping. 

I'll update as I go with this little guy.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (12/5/18)

Congrats @Carnival 
Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (12/5/18)

Thanks @Silver 

Okay, so to me battery life is decent for a device like this. It lasted 5 hours yesterday, and 4 and a half hours this morning. I’ve just put it on to charge now. Still enjoying this little guy! I’d say the only con I have at this stage is that the 2 chambers don’t drain equally, so you have to fill one and then later on, fill the other and so on. It’s not a train smash though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (14/5/18)

Still going well! Battery life seems to be holding at 4 and a half / 5 hours. No problems with the coil/cartridge thus far, but it's still early days. I really like that I don't need to constantly vape on it to get a satisfying nicotine hit - happy with the nic salts. At this stage, I am keen to get a second Suorin Drop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (14/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Still going well! Battery life seems to be holding at 4 and a half / 5 hours. No problems with the coil/cartridge thus far, but it's still early days. I really like that I don't need to constantly vape on it to get a satisfying nicotine hit - happy with the nic salts. At this stage, I am keen to get a second Suorin Drop.



Get the air , then you have the best of both worlds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Carnival (15/5/18)

Okay, so this morning the Drop misfired on me twice.. no biggie, but will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Stosta (15/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Okay, so this morning the Drop misfired on me twice.. no biggie, but will keep an eye on it.


Misfired how @Carnival ?


----------



## Carnival (15/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Misfired how @Carnival ?



I took a puff on it and.. nothing! Wouldn't fire like it usually does. Any tips for fixing this if it happens more often?


----------



## Carnival (15/5/18)

I've just cleaned the inside of the Drop, to make sure the contacts don't have any juice on them. Hoping this will help prevent misfires. I'm careful to wipe the cartridge after each fill, so no juice gets inside the device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/5/18)

Carnival said:


> I took a puff on it and.. nothing! Wouldn't fire like it usually does. Any tips for fixing this if it happens more often?


No idea, but hopefully a good clean will sort it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (15/5/18)

I bought a Drop on Saturday for my SO and I’ve also found that it misfires when taking a puff sometimes, not often but it has happened. With the Air I haven’t had that issue. Stiil, both devices are great. The feel and build quality of the Drop is great, the Air has amazing battery life for such a small device. Flavour from both is very good, and for me the Drop has a tighter draw.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shabbar (15/5/18)

Pixstar said:


> I bought a Drop on Saturday for my SO and I’ve also found that it misfires when taking a puff sometimes, not often but it has happened. With the Air I haven’t had that issue. Stiil, both devices are great. The feel and build quality of the Drop is great, the Air has amazing battery life for such a small device. Flavour from both is very good, and for me the Drop has a tighter draw.



My Suorin air has done that on several occasions , not a deal breaker but gets annoying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/5/18)

Pixstar said:


> I bought a Drop on Saturday for my SO and I’ve also found that it misfires when taking a puff sometimes, not often but it has happened. With the Air I haven’t had that issue. Stiil, both devices are great. The feel and build quality of the Drop is great, the Air has amazing battery life for such a small device. Flavour from both is very good, and for me the Drop has a tighter draw.



Hmmm..... 
I see a Drop in my sights @Pixstar 
What juice though?
Fruity menthol or tobacco?


----------



## Carnival (16/5/18)

Since cleaning the inside yesterday, I haven't had misfiring. So I'll clean it once a day from now on and see if that helps to prevent it. Overall, I'm still happy with this device!


----------



## craigb (16/5/18)

Silver said:


> Fruity menthol or tobacco?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (16/5/18)

Lol @craigb 

Just curious as to what @Pixstar is vaping in there


----------



## Pixstar (16/5/18)

Silver said:


> Hmmm.....
> I see a Drop in my sights @Pixstar
> What juice though?
> Fruity menthol or tobacco?


@Silver Opus Chilled Apple and also Element Pink Lemonade (both Nic Salts)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

